# 2007 Fuji Rouabaix - good deal or no deal



## rcjunkie3000

Hey guys, I have bought everything new up until now. I recently started thinking of getting a used second road bike just for a trainer. I didn't want to spend a whole lot since I've already spent alot on my current bike. 

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2007&Brand=Fuji&Model=Roubaix

I located a 2007 Fuji Roubaix in my size with the alum frame and carbon rear stays and carbon fork. It has a Tiagra group with a 105 rear derailleur. It's a 9 sped with a compact 50/34 up front. It includes pedals and cleats ( don't know which ones; LOOK?) and one carbon water cage. It has not been used much and looks new all OEM incl wheels and tires. Owner says under 100 miles. Asking price is $650.

The main thing that attracts me is the carbon fork and rear stays. 

The current Performance Bike roubaix lower end model does not have carbon rear stays and retails for $899 minus 10% sometimes more depending on specials. It has similar components.

The ACR 3.0 Roubaix with carbon rear stays start off at $1269 minus the 10% back and if I wait I can get maybe 20% off on Memorial Day weekend if they do last year's sale. That's still quite a bit of change.

Good deal or no deal? Seller is pretty set on price. Any suggestions or advice? Other brands to consider in a $650 or below price range? Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixate

I'd try to hand him $600. I would not pay more than that, and I would also make sure the bike really looks like new because if it has under 100 miles it better look brand spanking new. I bought an 09 Roubaix last year, and I paid a little under $800 for a brand new bike. The bike was on sale in the store for $939, and there was a 20% off everything sale, and I got 10% cash back to pay for new pedals. I have sense upgraded every component on the bike and I've been extremely happy with it. My MTB hasn't seen much use so far this Spring. When I first bought my road bike I didn't think I would ride it much. Boy, was I wrong.

If it still has the original tires (Continental Ultra Sport) you may have to change them pretty soon because I couldn't go more than 30 miles without flatting them.


----------



## skizzle86

I bought a 2007 roubaix at performance on sale for 750 brand new. Paying 650 is too much for it. Like sixate said pay 600 or less for it.


----------



## frdfandc

The current Roubaix ACR is just like last years Roubaix/Pro/RC series, with the new addition of BB30.

I'm riding a 2009 Roubaix Pro . With the new ACR the BB is much stiffer though. Other than that, the ride is very similar.

I'd offer $600 and see if he bites.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Hey guys thanks for the comments.

I was a little slow so someone else snatched it up. Oh well...I'm thinking about building one of those eBay carbon bikes as a trainer bike (just thinking). I'll build it up with SRAM Rival, Kuota Kredo clone frame and use my existing wheels.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Small world! It turns out that the buyer for the Fuji Roubaix was a good friend of mine. Couldn't have gone to a better guy. He will be out for a month in the summer...Muahhh [evil laugh]


----------



## easyridernyc

performance bike dot com

one day only

2009 fuji roubaix 799 minus and extra 20 percent

that's 630 for an al frame, tiagra front 105 rear with carbon fork and stays. msrp 1400

candy from a baby.


----------



## AntF

easyridernyc said:


> performance bike dot com
> 
> one day only
> 
> 2009 fuji roubaix 799 minus and extra 20 percent
> 
> that's 630 for an al frame, tiagra front 105 rear with carbon fork and stays. msrp 1400
> 
> candy from a baby.


IIRC, bikes were excluded.


----------



## NJgreyhead

*Now I find out*

I didn't know that I could have found such a discount on the 2007 Fuji Roubaix when I bought it new in Sept 2007. I paid, ahem, considerably closer to MSRP. 

I was looking for a Newest 1.0 but they were finished for the year - distributor was out of stock when I was shopping - but one LBS upsold me to a Roubaix, and looking back I'm glad I went with the higher model. It has been a good bike. 

I'm not happy with the bottom bracket / crankset (FSA Mega Exo / Gossamer). BB has been noisy and needed tightening twice. Now, with only about 2200 total miles, it may need to be replaced - sealed bearings seem to have play in them. I am more of a masher than a cadence rider, but I still think it is reasonable to expect longer life from these parts.

Still, the '07 Roubaix is a pretty good package. The Tiagra/105 combo turns out to be a decent drivetrain, seat is ok, brakes are ok, the 20/24 spoke Xero aero rims and hubs probably shouldn't work so well with a clydesdale like me, but they do, the bike is sturdy and responsive, and never beats me up on long rides (due to the cf fork and seat stays, I guess). The silver-and-black is a nice color scheme, too.

I don't think my abilities will ever exceed the bike's capabilities, so this may be my last road bike bought new. A good buy.


----------



## easyridernyc

that performance deal on roubaix was true,,the twenty off was in play. anf was cock blockin

sold like hotcakes.


----------



## AntF

easyridernyc said:


> that performance deal on roubaix was true,,the twenty off was in play. anf was cock blockin
> 
> sold like hotcakes.


hey bro, what were you on when you posted this? must have been some strong stuff bro


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*2010 Roubaix ACR 2.0*

I picked up a Roubaix ACR 2.0 during Performance Bike's Black Friday 20% plus 10% back. Came out to about $948 and this is with the new Shimano 105 shifters. The other Roubaix models would come out for less. I may end up returning it; spur of the moment purchase.

If you check again today, PB has a sale and the Roubaix prices are close to the Black Friday prices.


----------

